# Clexane



## LUCYLU (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

I had 1x 6cell & 1x 7 cell embies transferred on 9/7. I was told they were stunning which is a first for us as most of our embies have had some fragmentation.  This is our 4th IVF by the way.  I had a positive result in dec 07 which ended as a blighted ovum.  I've since tested positive for Factor V Leiden & therefore have been prescribed Clexane, 40mg which began 3 days after egg collection.  I'm also on Prednisolone, asprin, cytacon vit B12.

I'm sending myself crazy & it's only day 2  

Anyone gone on to get a positive & resulted in a pregnancy after having Clexane?

Would appreciate any feedback please

Lucy


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Lucy,

Not sure if this helps, but I had a BFP last cycle with clexane. That pregnancy didn't go through, but for unrelated reason (see my signature). I felt clexane has made it possible for me to get implantation at last - hoping it has again!  Not sure if I have same problems as you (I haven't been tested, but doc put me on clexane because of my history of m/c which suggest clotting probs. 

2WW is mad isn't it! Just gotta to keep going...  

Jemma x


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Hi Lucylu,

Started on clexane 3 days after ec too. Very early days but got a BFP yesterday. Have been advised to continue clexane and asprin until 12 weeks. First time on either of these and first bfp. One of the girls on my local thread was given clexane on her 5th ICSI. Now has a baby boy.    


I hope all your dreams come true at the end of this 2ww.


mrsmac
x


----------



## LUCYLU (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replys.  That certainly gives me a little bit more hope.

Good luck Jemma, hope you get you deserved BFP     & Mrsmac, huge congrats to you   

Lucy xx


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm on a concoction of all sorts of drugs and these include clexane and aspirin. Last time we only had one embie and very little drug support. This time (private rather than NHS), we've got three embies and we're keeping our fingers crossed that drugs are playing their part.

Is it me or does the injection feel like a wasp sting?     

Mrsmac I'm posting on other thread too. Just wanted to say thank you for your support

 to all
xxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

moomin baby - that's exactly how it feels!!! Not nice but hopefully worth it   My stomach is covered in bruises. Have had about 15 now I think. Are you doing them yourself too?

  for your BFP  


mrsmac
x


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, Lucy!   And lots of luck to you - when is your testing day?

moomin baby and mrsmac - I agree, bee-sting it is. I'm also covered in bruises. It helps, I remember from last time, to do them as slowly as possible. Seems needles have changed for better from last time - they used to be so blunt, but now nice and sharp!

Jemma x


----------



## LUCYLU (May 9, 2005)

Hi again Ladies

My stomach's the same too!  Like you say mrsmac, hopefully, it will be worth it!

Jemma, my test date is 23/7, AGES & AGES away yet!  

 you get the right  result wednesday  

Lucy


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

I also agree, bee sting, 
I don't know about anyone else but it doesn't seem as bad when I do it on my right side, but find my left side difficult and more stingy.
It's bringing the needle out I find hard it seems to stick   
I've been lucky enough not to have bruised so far anyway.
But if we get BFPs it will all be worth it - childbirth will be a breeze  

lorna x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

Call me stupid!? But what is claxane used for?? What does it help? I have heard of lots of ladies using it but never quite known why? I will be starting my 4th IVF in a few months and thought it could be a possiblity for me in the future?

Thanks
Natalie xxx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I was on clexane and aspirin (as well as viagra, steroids and HRT) for my FET 5 years ago.  Stayed on the clexane and aspirin after BFP.

My son is now nearly 5!!

Natalie clexane is used to thin the blood.  I had very poor blood flow to my uterus (practically no blood flow at all).

Yes it hurts like hell and I was black and blue for a good few months.  I believe that if you don't rub the injection site afterwards that it reduces the bruises. 

I really hope you all achieve your dreams.  

Luv and hugs

Michelle x


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Will be thinking of you for the 23rd, Lucy!   

Lorna - yeah, I have that too - left side is horrible, right side better.

Natalie - clexane (heparin) is a blood-thinner as Michelle says. Some people have blood which clots too readily - it makes implantation more difficult and m/c more likely I think because of the sticky blood flow in placenta as it forms. Aspirin does similar thing to clexane. And fish oils do too - cos you're not supposed to take fish oil supplements when you're taking clexane. Some multivits like Pregnacare have vit K, which has opposite effect to heparin - so have to take supplements that don't contain vit K.

Jemma x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Clexane is very weird eh, today I have been so hot not sure if it's side effects or anything else!
Don't know that about pregnacare supplements with vit K, was thinking of getting some but maybe not now - thanks for that JemmaB.

I'm injecting on the right tonight - Yippe!! well as much as I can celebrate injections.  


Good luck everyone
xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

jemmab: just realised your tesing tomorrow     for that   for you 

xx


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks, lorna    Yay, only 1 day to go! Had BIG cramps last night though like AF starting, so not feeling so hopeful. Hope you're not going too crazy on the 2WW! 

I take Marilyn Glenville vits - no vit K. 

Jemma xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Uh oh, bruises coming out now!!


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

ah, they get to you in the end!


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

jemmaB - sending lots of          for a lovely BFP tomorrow. Here's to 12 weeks of bruises.


mrsmac
x


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh thanks, mrsmac    . Actually got BFP yesterday!!! Yay!   

How are your early pregnancy symptoms coming along? Mine seem to have settled a bit - cramps and backache - but did take paracetamol today after the nurse told me I could and that's helped.

Jemma
x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

They sure have JemmaB and on the right side where I was finding it easier  
Does anyone else hear it all gurgling just after injecting,  and is clexane the one you take for 1st 3 months if BFP  
xx


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

it fizzes a bit at the end - big air bubble going in. 

I'm told clexane until at least week 9 but probably week 12, so yeah - until the placenta is fully functional I think.

   for a BFP for you lornam    

J.x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks JemmaB, good to know that it's the same at least I must be doing it right.
Also glad clexane not for full term (    ) cos that thought of injecting into a swelling tight belly as opposed to a flabby one was a bit scary     

Lorna 
x


----------

